# dtg inkscom



## buddabox (Oct 10, 2010)

hello iv never used this company before are they any good? i would like to buy alot from them could any one give feedback if they have used them? as they have good prices


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Do you mean DTGInks.com ?
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Dan and crew at DTGInks.com are very good people to deal with, I've never used their ink but have bought parts and they are very reasonable.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Jon, we bought ink and supplies from Dan at dtginks.com.. great company and great prices


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good company. Good prices


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Dan.....you really need to talk to Rodney about being on the preferred vendors list.


----------



## buddabox (Oct 10, 2010)

good rep i think i will place my order after calling them. Thanks guys 


sounds like dans the man to contact


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> Dan.....you really need to talk to Rodney about being on the preferred vendors list.


I have tried in the past 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use them for inks and parts. Very good to deal with. Dan can be difficult but Gloria is fine.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*Re: DTGIinks.com*



> Dan can be difficult but Gloria is fine.


 I will remember that 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: DTGIinks.com*



YoDan said:


> I will remember that
> Dan
> *"HAPPY PRINTING"*


i will check my next order of inks very carefully


----------



## buddabox (Oct 10, 2010)

dan

you do ship to uk right ?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> you do ship to uk right ?


We ship world wide 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## buddabox (Oct 10, 2010)

cheers thank you


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*"Anytime"*
Dan
*HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## buddabox (Oct 10, 2010)

dan do you take paypal


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Yes we do 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## buddabox (Oct 10, 2010)

so if i make an order can you send me a invoice via paypal dude? thats great news how much your shipping to uk 

pm me with info and ill make order or can i ring you now ? need your number 


adam


----------



## buddabox (Oct 10, 2010)

dan do you do anything like the ez bulk ink system ? if so how much can your bottles hold?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*Re: DTGInkscom*

We will have something SPECIAL avaliable, and very S**N 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## buddabox (Oct 10, 2010)

How soon we talking about really interested and impressed with what difference the ez bulk system can do could you email me as soon as available buddabox @ live co uk


----------



## buddabox (Oct 10, 2010)

you not selling multirip gp anymore?


----------

